# Directing painting contractors



## AAAron (Sep 12, 2010)

How can I deliver an order to my painting contractor that makes the outcome I want very clear? I often find that after completing a job I discover that rotted/broken trim is painted over, difficult to reach areas are not scraped, just painted over and loose wiring on the building is sprayed over leaving a stripe of the old paint visible when the wind blows the wires around. There is always a stripe of old paint around the door edges because they are painted while closed. Below is an example of the scope of work that is given to me by my painting contractors meaning that they consider their work complete when these items are done. Does anyone have something that is better with more detail that covers the types of issues I just mentioned? 

Paint Prep
- Power wash all surfaces to be painted at 3000 PSI and with Tri-Sodium Phosphate sanitizer
and degreaser
- Scrape and sand any loose paint
- Prime all bare or new wood with oil based primer
- Remove any loose or damaged caulk on painted areas and apply new caulking
- Use caulk rope if required in cracks greater than 3/8”
- If cracks are greater than 3/4”, owner will be notified
- Caulk all cracks with 35 year rated caulk
Exterior Painting of Buildings (139 Units/10 Buildings, Office & Mail Center)
- Apply (1) finish coat of 100% acrylic paint to cover body and trim to match existing color
scheme as close as possible
- Paint application will consist of spray, roll and brush
- Entry doors will be painted in closed position with industrial enamel
- Cedar railing to be stained in a semitransparent stain


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

AAAron said:


> How can I deliver an order to my painting contractor that makes the outcome I want very clear? I often find that after completing a job I discover that rotted/broken trim is painted over, difficult to reach areas are not scraped, just painted over and loose wiring on the building is sprayed over leaving a stripe of the old paint visible when the wind blows the wires around. There is always a stripe of old paint around the door edges because they are painted while closed. Below is an example of the scope of work that is given to me by my painting contractors meaning that they consider their work complete when these items are done. Does anyone have something that is better with more detail that covers the types of issues I just mentioned?
> 
> Paint Prep
> - Power wash all surfaces to be painted at 3000 PSI and with Tri-Sodium Phosphate sanitizer
> ...


If you have a "contractor" who is doing/allowing the kind of stuff you mentioned to be done then you have more than a communication issue. You need to get a different guy.

Any reputable professional will not pull that kind of crap. Ask around (suppliers are a good place to begin) for the name(s) of someone with a reputation for doing quality work and being honest. It may take awhile to land the right outfit but it will be worth it (and when you do, treat them right).


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm curious what the structure for this work is? Are you taking multiple bids for it, or taking bids at all?
Just wondering because I know some of these type jobs are presented to contractors at a 'take it or leave it' flat rate. 

Don't mean to be rude, just trying to clarify your question. Kinda sounds like a flat rate or low bidder situation. If that's not the case, the answer is simple, hire better contractors.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Exactly. Are these rentals or high end condos or new construction? Each has different quality levels. 

At the end of the day, if the scope of work hasn't been completed...DON'T PAY!!

Are you finding the scope of work inadequate? If you agreed to a scope, & they do it, but you later think it wasn't correct: too late, pay up.

Today we are doing a nicotine apartment. Client said no primer. Even after repeated requests and warnings.

Don't cry to me about bleed through, buddy. I did the scope of work as requested. 

You want cheap, you get cheap. But Don't think any painters going to do perfection for free....


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

AAAron said:


> How can I deliver an order to my painting contractor that makes the outcome I want very clear? I often find that after completing a job I discover that rotted/broken trim is painted over, difficult to reach areas are not scraped, just painted over and loose wiring on the building is sprayed over leaving a stripe of the old paint visible when the wind blows the wires around. There is always a stripe of old paint around the door edges because they are painted while closed. Below is an example of the scope of work that is given to me by my painting contractors meaning that they consider their work complete when these items are done. Does anyone have something that is better with more detail that covers the types of issues I just mentioned? Paint Prep - Power wash all surfaces to be painted at 3000 PSI and with Tri-Sodium Phosphate sanitizer and degreaser - Scrape and sand any loose paint - Prime all bare or new wood with oil based primer - Remove any loose or damaged caulk on painted areas and apply new caulking - Use caulk rope if required in cracks greater than 3/8&#148; - If cracks are greater than 3/4&#148;, owner will be notified - Caulk all cracks with 35 year rated caulk Exterior Painting of Buildings (139 Units/10 Buildings, Office & Mail Center) - Apply (1) finish coat of 100% acrylic paint to cover body and trim to match existing color scheme as close as possible - Paint application will consist of spray, roll and brush - Entry doors will be painted in closed position with industrial enamel - Cedar railing to be stained in a semitransparent stain


They all cheat. But this scope is pretty simple. Not much to steal.
It's all one coat- can't steal any coats
You can check the material. Oil primer, 35 year caulk.....whatever you call out specifically. You can assign someone and watch them work. Real time. Same hours. If ur that worried about it.
But really. The scope on this particular job. There is very little cheating to be had. Punch out when a building is complete. And make em fix what isn't right. And if u punch out the first building when the next one is being done- nitpick a bit- they'll get the gist. What ur gonna flag,


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

